# MY18



## hh82 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi there,

Does anyone know when the manufacture year changes to MY18. Reason I ask is that I placed an order just after Christmas for a black edition roadster. I've been informed this week that it's got a slot in BW22 so was wondering what MY it will be. I've been told it could come forward, however I'm thinking about adding an option so that could push it out.

Thanks.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

hh82 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone know when the manufacture year changes to MY18. Reason I ask is that I placed an order just after Christmas for a black edition roadster. I've been informed this week that it's got a slot in BW22 so was wondering what MY it will be. I've been told it could come forward, however I'm thinking about adding an option so that could push it out.
> 
> Thanks.


There are 52 weeks in a year so it will be a my17 upto this point,my18 does not start till week 1 2018.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

The next Model Year starts around July so you're probably still MY17 at week 22.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

The MY changes mid calendar year. MY 2017 cars started around BW21/22, late May/June 2016. I assume the change to MY 2018 will happen around the same time this year. Once you have an order number you can see which MY your car will be using the Audi order tracking site. If you ordered Dec/Jan I'd guess it will be MY 2017, and your build week will be moved forward if the MY change gets scheduled before your current allocated BW.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Well I got that wrong didn't I :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

After the 6th month


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

hh82 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Does anyone know when the manufacture year changes to MY18. Reason I ask is that I placed an order just after Christmas for a black edition roadster. I've been informed this week that it's got a slot in BW22 so was wondering what MY it will be. I've been told it could come forward, however I'm thinking about adding an option so that could push it out.
> 
> Thanks.


Still 4-5 months before they will announce any changes for MY18, so probably best you order what you want and if build / delivery pushes out then you may find you get a couple of extra bells and whistles. If not you get what you want.

Problem with trying to second guess, is when you get to the summer the Mid term upgrades or MY 19 will be approaching, so you may never actually get round to ordering.

Buy what you want / like / can afford and enjoy it


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Since the car is built in the last 2 weeks, sometime when an order is in that period, you could be lucky to get directly the ne MY but it's not your case


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Shug750S said:


> hh82 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


Couldn't agree more,if you where always waiting for the next best thing you would never buy anything.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a friend like this..when he wants buy a cas, there is the new BMW coming the next year ahahah


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's link to a thread last year looking at the MY16 - MY17 changes .....
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1256273

As you can see nothing dramatic happened.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Here's link to a thread last year looking at the MY16 - MY17 changes .....
> viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1256273
> 
> As you can see nothing dramatic happened.


So basically my18 will get climate control (like most cars in this price range) and sat nav as standard (like most cars in this price range) without Audi connect. :lol: :roll:


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Reasty said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's link to a thread last year looking at the MY16 - MY17 changes .....
> ...


Not sure what drug you are on but I want some, you are lucky basic wheels and tyres aren't extras with Audi, they even charge for removing smoking accessories, :lol:


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

daddow said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > ZephyR2 said:
> ...


I am aware of this I was being sarcastic :lol:


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

daddow said:


> you are lucky basic wheels and tyres aren't extras with Audi


Funny you say that. Where I live, the standard spec only comes with 17" tyres!


----------



## hh82 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for that.



ZephyR2 said:


> Here's link to a thread last year looking at the MY16 - MY17 changes .....
> viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1256273
> 
> As you can see nothing dramatic happened.


----------



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

it is always the same trick: the more you wait to have the next model year to closest you are to facelift or new model.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

It's a dark art what the manufacturer thinks each market wants. Some get standard satnav and S-tronic but 17 inch alloys and a cloth interior. Spec the car as you want it. Cruise and the arm rest were added for my17 and the buttons were moved around on the dash, not sure why.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

4433allanr said:


> It's a dark art what the manufacturer thinks each market wants. Some get standard satnav and S-tronic but 17 inch alloys and a cloth interior. Spec the car as you want it. Cruise and the arm rest were added for my17 and the buttons were moved around on the dash, not sure why.


The one that gets me is in all the reviews I've watched on YouTube,in the US the TTS has 272 or something bhp and in Europe it has 310,what's that about.? They decided the US would want a car with less power.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Difference due to different units used: HP / BHP https://www.carthrottle.com/post/whats-the-difference-between-bhp-hp-kw-and-ps/


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

jabiqq said:


> Difference due to different units used: HP / BHP https://www.carthrottle.com/post/whats-the-difference-between-bhp-hp-kw-and-ps/


I see,good read that,makes sense.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Has there been any mention of a facelift? thought audi worked on 8 year cycles with a refresh halfway. Agree though, no point waiting for the next model year, get what's available and enjoy it.


----------

